# Is Cream of Wheat a Good Food?



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I always wondered if Cream of Wheat was a good treat for mousies, or possibly a good extra for pregnant or weaning mice. It looks to be good for sick mice too, since it's smushy, easy to eat and probably full of helpful carbs. :lol: Have any of you ever fed cream of wheat to your mousies? Is there anything in it that they shouldn't have? I think it'd be a good replacement for the dry milk and bread, since I occasionally have cream of wheat myself. That being said, if I fed it to them, I wouldn't add any sugar.


----------

